# 2016 Rogue SV - 3rd Row under seat storage - How?



## Landsharkk (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello,

Just bought a 2016 Nissan Rogue SV AWD with the 3rd row. The quick guide booklet (I forget exact name) shows how to get access to the storage under the 3rd row (see pic below), but My Wife and I have tried everything and can't figure it out.

It seems there's suppose to be 2 straps behind the 3rd row (shows a '3' on the image), but we can't find them. It seems there is a foam storage bin under the trunk space behind the 3rd row that flows into the space under the 3rd row. Any idea how to get that 3rd row to flip forward to access the storage?


----------

